# Mollies



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

I have had my mollies for over 3 weeks now. 3 female and 2 male. The female's have been pregnant FOREVER it seems. I want them to have babies already lol. What is the gestation for a mollie?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I believe all livebearers are 21-30 days. My Mollies push to the 30-day mark usually.


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

they can also hold their babies longer if they don't like the tank parameters. You can encourage them to birth by turning up the heat in the tank a bit, too...


----------



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmmm no heater, so i cant do that. They look about to pop so I dont know what is going on


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

what kind of Molley? would you happen to have a pic of this pregnant Molley>

I've got a Black Molley that was "plump" when I got it, and it's only gotten fatter since I've had it for almost a month... it looks like it's going to pop right now, but I don't know if it was just prego when I got it, or if it's just a glutton, lol


----------



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

Sailfin Mollies. Unfortunately 1 died  She looked the biggest too. The other ones have pop eye right now, so they are being treated. I hope it doesnt affect the babies. But after that I will take pics. I have some but not recent, so you cant see their belly. They are bigger but not plump.. I just dont understand it


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

well it turns out mine was just a fatty  she's shrinking down now and leaving strings of feces all over the tank... I think she bloated up because she got a hold of some left over blood worms that my African Dwarf Frog didn't eat, lol

now it's time for a gravel siphon... nasty Molly...


----------



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah mine are no longer fat. They are having other problems now. I am getting annoyed, I treated them for pop eye, now pop eye is almost gone but they are all at the surface of the tank breathing funny. One or two have white stuff ( doesnt look like ich, but possibly). One of the Mollie's fins are messed up, like it looks eaten away by something . I am done with Mollies if and when these die. I am going to bring them into the LPS and just give them to them.


----------



## ironbone (Nov 6, 2010)

dont get dicouraged,mollies can hold their fry for awhile.i keep my mollies about 84 degrees just want prego to drop---well highe the temp more oxygen needed vicous circle----makes me very mad seeing how i see her every morning on feedings...ithink thats hatful even for a 3 inch fish.i have to watch her every move when shes with fry--the fry go to snail tank for ....she dont care what happens to he fry..i know im babbling but...i wouldnt trade my mollies seem difficult but very friendly fish...so now im thinking m gsp is a female cause he/she like to interact


----------

